# need rear disc in Nissan Sunny B12



## mazharsz (May 17, 2011)

I have got B12 with rear drum brakes...............how can i convert them to discs??????? do the rear disc come in B13 or B14 with same fitting??????


----------



## ahardb0dy (Nov 9, 2003)

someone designed custom brackets years ago to install rear discs than he published the specifications publicly to be used by others, data is below it says which parts to use:


----------

